# Rute Posenangeln - Unterschiede Match, Trout und Allround - WG ???



## MarcinD (8. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Rute für die nächste Saison und steige durch die ganzen Rutenarten und Wurfgewichte noch nicht ganz durch. In den Beschreibungen kann man ja mit allen oben genannten Ruten lesen, dass die genug Rückrad haben, einen kleinen bis mittleren Karpfen zu drillen, aber das in Verbindung mit den Wurfgewichten, geht nicht in meinen Kopf. Keine Ahnung worauf da im Endeffeckt zu achten ist.

Also ich angele an Vereinsseen und muss nicht weiter als 20 -25 meter raus. Ich habe meistens eine Rute auf kleineren Weißfisch im Wasser (Hakengröße 16 und Made oder Maiskorn) und eine Rute mit größeren Haken und größeren Köder für Schleien und kleine -mittlere Karpfen.

Aktuell habe ich eine Daiwa Procaster Trout 3,60 m 10-35g WG 
https://www.angeln-shop.de/daiwa-pr...MIsb6U8uvH2AIVFLcbCh0KlgeiEAQYBCABEgI5NPD_BwE

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung, wo ich diese in meinem Fall einordnen soll. Ist das die für die kleinen Fische oder für die größeren?

Wenn ich das wüßte, dann könnte ich die andere Rute besser auswählen, denn wenn ich die WG Eigenschaften zu rate ziehe , dann müsste eine Matchrute mit WG -20gr 
https://www.nordfishing77.at/saenger-pro-t-black-match-360cm-5-20g-3tlg.-3031
eigentlich für die Angelei auf die kleinen Fische gut sein und Angelruten wie die Daiwa Tornado-Z 
https://www.nordfishing77.at/daiwa-...MIqLzRuebH2AIVCp0bCh3CzAGyEAQYASABEgKm1fD_BwE
oder Balzer Diablo Neo Universal 75
https://www.angel-discount24.de/bal...MIntvhwubH2AIVrBXTCh04xgmAEAQYAiABEgJ7DfD_BwE
für die größeren Fische.

Also zusammenfassend: Ist meine Daiwa Procaster für die kleineren Fische und ich soll mir eine Rute mit größeren WG anschaffen oder sollte ich mir eine Matchrute für die kleineren Anschaffen und meine Daiwa reicht für die größeren?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## hecht99 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rute Posenangeln - Unterschiede Match, Trout und Allround - WG ???*

Hallo Marcin,

 was verstehst du unter mittlere Karpfen?

 Karpfen bis 10 Pfund lassen sich noch einigermaßen gut mit einer etwas kräftigeren Matchrute von 25 oder 30 Gramm Wurfgewicht ausdrillen. Floatruten von 40 oder 50 Gramm Wurfgewicht erreichen bei 15 Pfund auch ihre (sinnvolle) Grenzen. Wenn du nicht zu fein auf Weißfische angeln willst klappt das auch gut mit der kräftigen Matchrute, kleinere Karpfen machen aber auch keine wirklichen Probleme. Deine Forellenrute kenn ich nicht, würde sie aber in der gleichen Kategorie wie die kräftige Match einordnen...


----------



## MarcinD (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rute Posenangeln - Unterschiede Match, Trout und Allround - WG ???*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Hallo Marcin,
> 
> was verstehst du unter mittlere Karpfen?
> 
> Karpfen bis 10 Pfund lassen sich noch einigermaßen gut mit einer etwas kräftigeren Matchrute von 25 oder 30 Gramm Wurfgewicht ausdrillen.



Ja, genau diese Größe verstehe ich darunter. Also würde für mein Vorhaben eine gescheite Matchrute reichen, wie ich das verstehe. 

Welche Unterschiede gibt es z.B. zu einer Troutrute wie ich sie habe? Was wird mein Nachteil bzw. Vorteil der Matchrute zur Trout sein?
Was mir auffällt sind die Anzahl der Ringe. Heißt glaube ich, dass ich mit einer Match feiner (dünnere Schnur) angeln kann, oder?


----------



## hecht99 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rute Posenangeln - Unterschiede Match, Trout und Allround - WG ???*

Für den Anfang bist du meiner Meinung nach super ausgestattet mit der Rute. Zu dünne Schnüre würde ich dir für den Anfang eh nicht empfehlen. Deine Rute hat im Vergleich zur Matchrute größere Ringe, wobei du gerade als Einsteiger weniger Probleme mit Schnurstopper etc. bekommen wirst. Wenn du eine zweite Ansitzrute suchst würde ich mal überlegen was du sonst noch erwartest, denn für den Anfang kannst du mit deiner Rute eigentlich beide Bereiche einigermaßen gut abdecken. Willst du eher Frequenzangeln auf kleinere Weißfische oder dann doch lieber die Karpfen ein wenig größer ausfallen lassen? Welche Zielfische hast du dir noch gesetzt? Floatruten zum Beispiel sind ideale Posen-Zanderruten. Matchruten kannst du auch am kleinen Fluss zum Treibangeln einsetzen.


----------



## MarcinD (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rute Posenangeln - Unterschiede Match, Trout und Allround - WG ???*

Also Fluss haben wir hier leider gar nicht und der MLK - na ja - reizt mich aktuell nicht.

Ich habe letztes Jahr beim Ansitzangeln immer eine Angel, bei der die Frequenz höher war und eine für die größeren Bonusfische, wie einen Karpfen oder während der Raubfischsaison auf Hecht. Für Hecht habe ich eine Perlzer Contact Cork mit 12" und 2,75 lb. Finde die echt gut.

Was ich mir anschaffen werde ich eine Feederrute, weil ich das Feedern ausprobieren will. 

Also ich denke es bleibt dabei, dass eine Rute auf Masse (Pose oder Feeder) und eine für Bonus Hecht bleiben wird. Die Rute für einen Bonuskarpfen, großen Brassen oder große Schleie (Pose) suche ich gerade noch. 
Ich hatte auch kurz drüber nachgedacht die Daiwa Tornado Z -55gr oder die oben genannte Balzer -75gr für diese Bonusfische einzusetzen. Die könnten ja einen mittleren Hecht -100 cm wahrscheinlich auch bändigen und somit hätte ich da die Möglichkeit, auch mal 2 Ruten auf Pose Friedfisch und 2 Ruten auf Hecht zu nutzen. Klingt das vernünftig und machbar?


----------



## Peter_Piper (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rute Posenangeln - Unterschiede Match, Trout und Allround - WG ???*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Welche Unterschiede gibt es z.B. zu einer Troutrute wie ich sie habe?


Hi,
lass dich von dem Namen "Trout" in der Rutenbeschreibung nicht irritieren. Deine Rute ist eine gute Allroundrute, Diese kannst du, wie ich bereits in deinem anderen Thread schon schrieb, gut zum Posenangeln auf Weissfische benutzen. Ebenfalls kann man sie mit einem Spirolino zum Forellenangeln nutzen. Oder auch mal miit einem leichten Grundblei "missbrauchen".
Eine Karpfenrute hast du ebenfalls, wenn ich mich nicht irre, oder?. Mein Tipp, hole dir die verlinkte Tornado oder Balzer in  einem höheren WG. Dann bist du recht breit aufgestellt und als Anfänger gut auf eine Vielzahl  von Fisch-/und Angelarten gerüstet. Im Laufe der Zeit wird sich höchtwahrscheinlich herauskristalisieren, was dir liegt, (Fisch/Angelmethode) und was nicht so.


----------



## MarcinD (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rute Posenangeln - Unterschiede Match, Trout und Allround - WG ???*

Ja, genau da will ich hin. Ich habe all das Zeug, was ich mal als Auktion gebraucht gekauft habe verkauft und will nun Ordnung in die Sachen bringen. 
5 Angelcombos und dann schauen, wo die Reise hingeht.

Folgendes ist der Plan:

1. Spinnfischen (Zander / Hecht) - hab ich (Saenger Pro-T FTA 60 in 2,70)
2. Karpfenrute - Hab ich (Pelzer Contact Cork 12" in 2,75 lb)
3. leichte Allrounder - Hab ich (Daiwa Procaster 360 - 10-35 gr.)
4. Feeder -120 gr. - kommt noch (Tendiere zur Daiwa Ninja-X in 3,60 -120gr)
5. Ersatzrute / Springer für 2 & 3 - wird gerade gesucht 

Aber da scheint eine schwerere Allrounder doch sinnvoller zu sein. Mit einer Match könnte ich nicht mit 2 Ruten auf KöFi z.B. ansitzen.

Tut manchmal gut, den Plan aufzuschreiben. Dann wir manchmal das Bild etwas schärfer.


----------



## hecht99 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rute Posenangeln - Unterschiede Match, Trout und Allround - WG ???*

Das hat jetzt mit deiner Formulierung aber relativ wenig mit dem Ausgangspost zu tun . Wenn du nen Allrounder suchst würde ich vielleicht auch ne 3,60er Karpfenrute mit 2 lbs nicht außer acht lassen.


----------



## MarcinD (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rute Posenangeln - Unterschiede Match, Trout und Allround - WG ???*

Ja, bei der Formulierung im Startpost konnte ich meine bereits vorhandene Rute nicht richtig einschätzen. Ich wußte nicht wo die genau anzusiedeln ist um dann meinen Plan Phase 2 zu formulieren. 

An eine Karpfenrute mit 1,75 lb - 2 lb hatte ich auch gedacht, aber die sind anhand der Filter bei den Shops echt schwer zu suchen. Klickst auf Karpfenrute, dann ist das meiste 2,75 lb aufwärts.

Aber sowas wäre ja denkbar:
https://www.gerlinger.de/balzer-steckrute-diabolo-neo-carp-match

Aber eine eine Rute mit irgendwie 7-8 Ringen und 2 lb WG habe ich noch nicht gesichtet.


----------



## hecht99 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rute Posenangeln - Unterschiede Match, Trout und Allround - WG ???*

Originaltexte von Gerlinger: 
Daiwa Steckrute Windcast Traditional Carp Länge 3,60m Wurfgewicht 2,00lbs
von 200 auf 86 Euro reduziert.

Sportex Steckrute Exclusive Barbel Länge 3,65m Wurfgewicht 1¾lbs, 163 Euronen

 Das wären Ruten mit der so ziemlich alles geht. 
Vom größeren Friedfisch bis hin zu Zander / Hecht wäre alles abgedeckt.


----------



## MarcinD (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rute Posenangeln - Unterschiede Match, Trout und Allround - WG ???*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Originaltexte von Gerlinger:
> Daiwa Steckrute Windcast Traditional Carp Länge 3,60m Wurfgewicht 2,00lbs
> von 200 auf 86 Euro reduziert.
> 
> ...



Okay, danke fürs Heraussuchen. Ich glaube meine google-skills sind im letzten Jahr geblieben. #d


----------



## Peter_Piper (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rute Posenangeln - Unterschiede Match, Trout und Allround - WG ???*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Folgendes ist der Plan:
> 1. Spinnfischen (Zander / Hecht) - hab ich (Saenger Pro-T FTA 60 in 2,70)
> 2. Karpfenrute - Hab ich (Pelzer Contact Cork 12" in 2,75 lb)
> 3. leichte Allrounder - Hab ich (Daiwa Procaster 360 - 10-35 gr.)
> ...


Na das ist doch mal ein Plan! #6
Hecht99 hat ja schon Rutenalternativen ins Spiel gebracht. Es gibt evtl noch eine Möglichkeit, die Punkte 2,3 & 4 mit einer Rute zu bewerkstelligen. Mit dieser hier.

Von ProLogic gibt es zudem noch die C2 Natura Celebration, hat mehr Ringe als die "normale" Natura und ist von der Aktion weicher. Schön stylish old school mit Korkgriff. Die Normale nutze ich als Hecht-KöFi Rute und zum Karpfenangeln. Die Tornado habe ich auch. Alllerdings im WG 55gr. Werde sie mir aber bei Gelegenheit mit einem höheren WG als schwere Allrounder holen und  für z.B. Hecht-KöFi, Aal nutzen.


----------



## MarcinD (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rute Posenangeln - Unterschiede Match, Trout und Allround - WG ???*

Nochmal kurz ich. Einsatzbereich und Rutenart ist definiert. 
Nun bräuchte ich noch eine Schnurempfehlung (Stärke).

Für Hecht habe ich eine recht stabile geflochtene, beim Posenangeln würde ich gerne mit monofiler angeln, weil .... weil ich es irgendwo gelesen habe.

Als Rolle dient eine Ryoby Cynos CD 3000 
https://www.gerlinger.de/ryobi-rolle-cynos-cd-2?utm_source=google-shopping&utm_medium=google-shopping&utm_campaign=Station%C3%A4rrollen%20Frontbremse&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIkb7TotvI2AIVwR4bCh2TpgyjEAQYASABEgJ2-vD_BwE#W1844030

Hatte an eine 0,26er gedacht. OK?

Gleiche hatte ich für die Feederrute gedacht. 3,60 m - 120 gr WG. Körbe wahrscheinlich < 70 gr und max 30 meter Distance.
Rolle hier eine WFT Fast & Feeder 6500 
https://www.gerlinger.de/world-fishing-tackle-rolle-fast-feeder-braid-6500-1
Wobei mir hier bei einer 0,28 irgendwie wohler wäre.

Aber was sagt Ihr?


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rute Posenangeln - Unterschiede Match, Trout und Allround - WG ???*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Gleiche hatte ich für die Feederrute gedacht. 3,60 m - 120 gr WG. Körbe wahrscheinlich < 70 gr und max 30 meter Distance.
> Rolle hier eine WFT Fast & Feeder 6500
> https://www.gerlinger.de/world-fishing-tackle-rolle-fast-feeder-braid-6500-1
> Wobei mir hier bei einer 0,28 irgendwie wohler wäre.
> ...



Maximal 0,25. Vor allem am See wirst du keine Körber >30 gr brauchen, vor allem nicht bei der Entfernung. Könntest da sicher runter gehen bis 0,22, aber wenn die Feeder vielseitig und auch in strömung eingesetzt werden soll machst du mit 0,25 an sich nix verkehrt.

Wenn du tatsächlich feedern im stillwasser willst guck nach ner lite feeder mit ca. 80gr WG, da hast du dann mehr Spaß als mit ner 120gr Gerte


----------



## MarcinD (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rute Posenangeln - Unterschiede Match, Trout und Allround - WG ???*

ok, und wie wäre es beim MLK. Da ist zwar nicht die mordsströmung, aber mehr als am See. Reicht da eine -80 gr?

Will mir ja die Option offen halten. Vielleicht finde ich an dem strukturlosen Ding doch gefallen. :q


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rute Posenangeln - Unterschiede Match, Trout und Allround - WG ???*

Ne 120gr ist allroundtauglich, auch an großen Flüssen sofern du nicht mitten in die Hauptströmung wirfst  mit Kanälen kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber da würde ich persönlich wohl auch lieber mit der Kopfrute angreifen  könnte mir vorstellen dass da 80gr zu wenig sein könnten aber wenn du keinen gefallen findest bringst du dich am Tümpel um ne Menge Spaß mit dem schweren Stöckchen. Habe ich auch nicht geglaubt bis mir Kollege Fantastic Fishing hier im Board eine Light Feeder "aufgeschwatzt"  hat. Aber seit dem hatte ich meine heavy feeder (die hier) nicht mehr mit am Tümpel. Und das obwohl die heavy feeder für die Gewichtsklasse relativ filigran ist.


----------



## Tobias85 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rute Posenangeln - Unterschiede Match, Trout und Allround - WG ???*



MarcinD schrieb:


> ok, und wie wäre es beim MLK. Da ist zwar nicht die mordsströmung, aber mehr als am See. Reicht da eine -80 gr?
> 
> Will mir ja die Option offen halten. Vielleicht finde ich an dem strukturlosen Ding doch gefallen. :q



Am Kanal hast du ja nur wirklich Strömung, wenn ein Schiff vorbeikommt, ansonsten treibt das Wasser nur sachte vor sich hin, da brauchst du keine 120g-Rute. Ich hab mit 20g oder 30g gefischt. Wenn ein Kahn kommt, ist dein Futter eh weg und du musst dann sowieso neu auswerfen, da muss das Blei dann also auch nicht liegenbleiben in dem Moment.


----------



## MarcinD (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rute Posenangeln - Unterschiede Match, Trout und Allround - WG ???*

Ok, danke. Habe eben geschaut und <80 Gramm werden die Ruten kürzer. Die Daiwa Ninja-x Feeder gibt es leider gar nicht. 

Merkt man eigentlich den Unterschied zwischen 330 cm und 360 cm?
Ist MS Range eine gute Adresse für Feederruten?


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rute Posenangeln - Unterschiede Match, Trout und Allround - WG ???*

MS Range ist schon joot. Mindestens genau so gut sind Ruten von Browning. Ich fische die Black Magic in 80gr, vielleicht kannst du noch nen Restbestand schnappern.
Kürzer lässt sich gerade als Anfänger leichter händeln, also würdest du einen Unterschied merken, gerade wenn viel Grünzeug über deinem Gewässer rumgondelt. 
Länge brauchst du beim Feedern vor allem für weite. Bei den weiten die du anstrebst  (und auch noch ein gutes Stück weiter) müssten die 330 dicke schicken  (nordhessisch für "ausreichend sein")


----------



## macman (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rute Posenangeln - Unterschiede Match, Trout und Allround - WG ???*

Ich hab als kürzeste Feeder eine 2,70 Meter mit einer 0,25 Mono. Größter Fisch ein ca. 70cm Spiegler kein Problem.
Die Rute:
https://www.angelplatz.de/daiwa-black-widow-feeder-mf-3-2tlg-max-80g-2-70m--ad0591

mit einem 15g  Method Feeder Korb+ Futter noch gut Zielgenau auf 30 Meter ab da wirds ein Gewaltwurf mit einem 30g Korb ca. 37 Meter Zielgenau. Im Stilwasser wo auch Bäume sind.
Im Rhein noch nicht ausprobiert da hab ich 3,90 Ruten.

Nach meiner meinung sind die 3.30 Meter ausreichend.


----------



## MarcinD (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rute Posenangeln - Unterschiede Match, Trout und Allround - WG ???*

Super, vielen Dank. Die Black Widow habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut. 
Hat jemand schon was von der Shimano Alivio CX 330 -70 gr gehört? Gibt es bei Askari aktuell für 33 €.

Und noch was. Welche Spitze brauche ich für meinen Tümpel und ggf. MLK? Hab ein Angebot für eine MS Range Econ 330 -80gr gefunden, aber da gibt es nur noch die 2oz Spitze.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber seit dem hatte ich meine heavy feeder (die hier) nicht mehr mit am Tümpel. Und das obwohl die heavy feeder für die Gewichtsklasse relativ filigran ist.



Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen mit der Cormoran GF Feeder? Man ließt ja gespaltene Meinungen über die Marke. Über Schrott bis sehr gut. Klar ist da auch das eigene Empfinden beteiligt und geringe Preise konkurrieren manchmal mit der selbstwertschätzung, was wieder das eigene Empfinden beeinflusst. Meiner Meinung nach auch alles total in Ordnung ist halt menschlich.  

Gibt es aktuell auch zu einem guten Kurs als -90gr Variante.
https://www.nordfishing77.at/cormoran-gf-feeder-pro-medium-heavy-360cm-30-90g-6476


----------



## Tobias85 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rute Posenangeln - Unterschiede Match, Trout und Allround - WG ???*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen mit der Cormoran GF Feeder? Man ließt ja gespaltene Meinungen über die Marke. Über Schrott bis sehr gut. Klar ist da auch das eigene Empfinden beteiligt und geringe Preise konkurrieren manchmal mit der selbstwertschätzung, was wieder das eigene Empfinden beeinflusst. Meiner Meinung nach auch alles total in Ordnung ist halt menschlich.



Hallo Marcin,

genau die Rute (auch in 40-120g wie Kochtopf) hab ich mir im September als "Einsteigerrute" zugelegt.

Mir wurde hier eher zu einer leichteren Rute geraten, da das leichtere Angeln im Stillwasser mit 20 oder 30g dann mehr Spaß machen würde. Da ich aber unbedingt eine Rute haben wollte, mit der ich in selten Fällen auch mal an die Weser gehen, mal ganz weit draußen im See und auch mal auf Grund auf Zander angeln kann, habe ich mich für die schwerere Version entschieden (also auch die 40-120g). Du kannst dir denken, wie oft ich bisher in Situationen geangelt habe, wo so eine schwere Rute nötig gewesen wäre - garnicht.  Bisher bin ich noch nie über 30g-Körbe hinausgegangen und liege damit sogar noch unter dem angegebenen Wurfgewicht. Manchmal würd ich sogar gern auf 10g runtergehen. Eine 60 oder max. 90g-Rute hätte also locker ausgereicht bisher und würde deutlich mehr Drillspaß bringen, grad wenn du handlange Fische dran hast. Von sonem 25cm-Rotauge spüre ich an der Rute fast nichts.

Ansonsten zur Rute an sich: Macht auf mich einen anständig verarbeiten Eindruck. Die Ringe sind groß genug, scheinen auch von guter Qualität zu sein und werfen klappt auch damit (35m weit und zielgenau mit nur 20g Wurfgewicht ist inzwischen kein Problem, trotz suboptimaler Rolle zum Feedern). Die 1,5 Oz-Spitze (die feinste der drei) hat mir auch kurze Zupfer von einem 10cm-Rotauge super angezeigt. Die Rute ist halt etwas weicher, aber das ist halt Geschmackssache. Mich stört das nicht allzu sehr, auch wenn ich eigentlich etwas härteren Ruten mag, und ich werde sie auf jeden Fall erstmal weiter benutzen. Als billigen Einstieg für erste Feeder-Erfahrungen hat sie mir gute Dienste erwiesen. Ich würde im Nachhinein nur eben eine leichtere Rute bis max. 60g auswählen.


PS: In viele Bewertungen auf Amazon und Co. wird gejammert, dass die Spitzen schon bei leichten Körben kaputtgehen. Wenn sich die Schnur um die Rutenspitze wickelt und du dann kräftig durchziehst, dann ist das normal und hat nichts mit der Qualität der Ruten zu tun. Da muss man einfach beim Werfen drauf achten, dass die Schnur sich nicht um die Spitze gelegt hat, dann passiert da auch nichts. Auf sowas kannst du achten, wenn du dir Bewertungen durchliest. Oft hat sich dann die hälfte der Negativ-Bewertungen schonmal erledigt.


----------



## MarcinD (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rute Posenangeln - Unterschiede Match, Trout und Allround - WG ???*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hallo Marcin,
> 
> genau die Rute (auch in 40-120g wie Kochtopf) hab ich mir im September als "Einsteigerrute" zugelegt.
> 
> ...



Ah, super danke. Das ist genau die Stellungnahme, die man in meiner Situation braucht. Mich haben mittlerweile auch Boardies über PN angeschrieben und auch zu viel leichteren Ruten geraten. Geht runter bis 45 gr.. Ich Danke Euch allen für die Unterstützung.

Ich werde mich die Tage mal nach Rute in den Bereiche  45-80 gr. umschauen, wobei 45-60 gr. mein Hauptinteresse ist.

Weiß jemand rein zufällig, wie schwer das Futter ist, was in so einen mittelgroßen Futterkorb reinpasst?


----------



## ae71 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rute Posenangeln - Unterschiede Match, Trout und Allround - WG ???*

Hallo also ich hab mir letztes Jahr eine 
PROLOGIC MP Detek Twin-Tip 12' 1.75lbs
gekauft, da ich einerseits eine Feederrute haben wollte und andrerseit evtl. mal auf Schleien und Karpfen gehen wollte die nicht so schwer sind wie Karpfenruten mit 2,75lbs. Die Feeder geht bis 100g Wg, und die andere Spitze eben 1,75lbs. Habe die 1,75 lbs eingeweiht mit tollen Rotaugen in Handgröße mit einem Waggler der 8g +2 g hatte. Das schöne der See ist 10m tief und ich konnte weit rausfeuern ohne das der blöde Stopperknoten die Wurfweite behindert. Hatte gehofft auf Schleien und Giebel aber die Rotaugen waren schneller. Brassen war auch dabei. Alles super mit der Rute. Ich besitze viele Matchruten aber bei diesen tiefen Baggerlöchern nerven diese kleinen Rutenringe furchtbar. Ich muß an einigen Stellen auch mal 40m weit werfen weil eine Sandbank dort ist und mit der normalen Match geht das nicht wegen der Ringe +Stopper. Also ich würde dir die Empfehlen. Ich hab sie bei Fischdeal für 39€ bekommen.
Schau dich um ob du sie irgendwo noch findest. Habe sie im Augenblick nur für 62€ gefunden.


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rute Posenangeln - Unterschiede Match, Trout und Allround - WG ???*

Ich würde bei einem normalen fuko mit 30 bis 40gr rechnen.
Wenn du karpfengefahr hast würde ich nicht unter 80gr gehen, leichter mag fu ktionieren solange keine hindernisse im Wasser sind aber sobald du eben nicht hindernisfrei fischen kannst hast du mit ner Light feeder deutlich bessere chancen


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rute Posenangeln - Unterschiede Match, Trout und Allround - WG ???*



ae71 schrieb:


> Hallo also ich hab mir letztes Jahr eine
> PROLOGIC MP Detek Twin-Tip 12' 1.75lbs
> gekauft, da ich einerseits eine Feederrute haben wollte und andrerseit evtl. mal auf Schleien und Karpfen gehen wollte die nicht so schwer sind wie Karpfenruten mit 2,75lbs. Die Feeder geht bis 100g Wg, und die andere Spitze eben 1,75lbs. Habe die 1,75 lbs eingeweiht mit tollen Rotaugen in Handgröße mit einem Waggler der 8g +2 g hatte. Das schöne der See ist 10m tief und ich konnte weit rausfeuern ohne das der blöde Stopperknoten die Wurfweite behindert. Hatte gehofft auf Schleien und Giebel aber die Rotaugen waren schneller. Brassen war auch dabei. Alles super mit der Rute. Ich besitze viele Matchruten aber bei diesen tiefen Baggerlöchern nerven diese kleinen Rutenringe furchtbar. Ich muß an einigen Stellen auch mal 40m weit werfen weil eine Sandbank dort ist und mit der normalen Match geht das nicht wegen der Ringe +Stopper. Also ich würde dir die Empfehlen. Ich hab sie bei Fischdeal für 39€ bekommen.
> Schau dich um ob du sie irgendwo noch findest. Habe sie im Augenblick nur für 62€ gefunden.



Ich habe mir diese Rute auch angeschafft. Nutze sie zum Method Feedern, leichtem/mittlerem Grundangeln und zum Posenfischen. 
Karpfen bis ~15pfd und Barben bis ~65cm in starker Strömung waren bis jetzt die größten Gegner und damit war die Rute zwar gut beschäftigt, aber ich habe mich zu keinem Zeitpunkt "untermotorisiert" gefühlt.

Für die 39.- bei Fischdeal auf jeden Fall P/L mäßig super.

EDIT: Zum Method Feedern habe ich das Spitzenteil gar nicht gewechselt, sondern mit der normalen 1,75 lbs Spitze gefischt. Das Testen des Feederspitzenteils steht bei mir noch aus.


----------



## MarcinD (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rute Posenangeln - Unterschiede Match, Trout und Allround - WG ???*

Danke für Eure Unterstützung.
Das Thema Feeder wird noch was. |kopfkrat 
Bei uns an dem See sind die Flachwasserzonen total verkrautet. Da brauche ich glaube ich schon was zum Gegenhalten. Ich glaube die Entscheidung wird zwischen 60gr und 80 gr fallen. 45gr. könnten auch reichen, aber da bin ich zu schissig und vertraue meinen Fähigkeiten noch nicht so ganz.
Natürlich sind die Angaben der Hersteller auch naja, dehnbar. 
Mir wurde eine Rute von Korum empfohlen, die die Angaben wohl *mindestens *gut einhält. Die reizt mich. 

Bzgl. meines vorher genannten Plans, habe ich die schwere Allrounder eben bestellt. Habe mich für eine Balzer Diabolo Neo Universal 75 entschieden. Wird in unseren Askari Laden geliefert, wo ich erstmal anpacken und angucken kann. Erst bei Gefallen wird bezahlt. Und Versandkostenfrei.  + 10 € Gutschein für Newsletter Anmeldung. 

Die oben genannte Prologic bleibt auch noch auf meiner Liste. Ist nur leider eine 2teilige und deshalb vom Transport etwas blöd.
Also aktuell sind da folgende Ruten drauf:
PROLOGIC MP Detek Twin-Tip 12' 1.75lbs
*Korum Feeder 12ft 60gr. *
https://www.angelhaack.de/ruten-und-rollen/ruten/friedfischruten/680/korum-feeder-12ft-60g-3pc?c=65
*Cormoran GF Feeder 12ft -90gr *
https://www.nordfishing77.at/cormoran-gf-feeder-pro-medium-heavy-360cm-30-90g-6476
*MS Range Econ feeder 330 80gr *
https://www.nordfishing77.at/ms-range-feeder-econ-m-330cm-80g-2987
*Daiwa Black Widow 300 -80gr *
https://www.angelsport.de/daiwa-black-widow-feeder-ruten_0165968.html
*Browning Black magic 11ft. -80gr*
https://www.tackle-deals.eu/BROWNING-11-Black-MagicZ-Competition-Carp-Carp-330-80g

Die Anschaffung wird nun aber noch so einen Monat dauern. Die Waage zwischen einer zufriedenen Ehefrau und guten Tackle ist sehr fein.  und ich hab erst eben Rute plus Zubehör bestellt. :q


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rute Posenangeln - Unterschiede Match, Trout und Allround - WG ???*



MarcinD schrieb:


> ...
> Die Anschaffung wird nun aber noch so einen Monat dauern. Die Waage zwischen einer zufriedenen Ehefrau und guten Tackle ist sehr fein.  und ich hab erst eben Rute plus Zubehör bestellt. :q



:vik:Single:vik:

Deswegen sind wohl auch gerade Päckchen von 4 verschiedenen Tackledealern auf dem Weg zu mir....


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rute Posenangeln - Unterschiede Match, Trout und Allround - WG ???*

Ich denke du würdest mit jeder Rute zufrieden sein, aber ich würde 80-90 statt 60 präferieren.  aber alles grundsolides material


----------



## MarcinD (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rute Posenangeln - Unterschiede Match, Trout und Allround - WG ???*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Bzgl. meines vorher genannten Plans, habe ich die schwere Allrounder eben bestellt. Habe mich für eine Balzer Diabolo Neo Universal 75 entschieden. Wird in unseren Askari Laden geliefert, wo ich erstmal anpacken und angucken kann. Erst bei Gefallen wird bezahlt. Und Versandkostenfrei.  + 10 € Gutschein für Newsletter Anmeldung.



So, habe mir die Balzer Diabolo Neo Universal 75 genauer angeguckt und getestet. Von Optik und Verarbeitung hat Sie mir recht gut gefallen. Aber ich habe bei der Rute im Laden und bei der, die mir zugeschickt wurde, das Problem gehabt, dass der 2te Ring (vom Griff gesehen) schief war. 

Was mir  auch sofort aufgefallen ist, ist das die recht schwer ist (355 gr) und sehr steif. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass die sogar steifer und unhandlicher ist als meine Pelzer Contact Cork Karpfenrute (2,75 lbs).
Um das mal zu testen, habe ich eine Rolle montiert und eine 0,5 Liter Flasche drangehängt. Die Balzer biegt sich wirklich weniger parabolisch und auch im allgemeinen weniger.  Damit fällt diese Rute für meine Angelei auf Schleien, Brassen und mittlere Karfen für mich aus. Ich will da was leichteres und feineres haben. Rute geht morgen zurück. Hab ein Paar Fotos gemacht von dem Test. Vielleicht hilft es ja jemanden bei der Kaufentscheidung. Fotos von meiner Daiwa Procaster Trout -35 gr habe ich auch gemacht. 
Ist die, die sich am meisten durchbiegt. 
Ansonsten ist die mit der Hechtpose die Pelzer und die ohne Pose die Balzer. 
Und 2 x 0,5 Liter an einer 3,6 m Rute werden schnell mal schwer.


----------

